# Animal robot



## pinkplot (Feb 11, 2008)

Hola, buenos dias gente, me veo aqui, solo con una cuestion, tengo en la escuela un proyecto acerca de elaborar un animal, con nuestros conocimientos de mecatronica, (que no son muchos jeje), puede ser solo como maqueta o puede ser aplicable a a la vida cotidiana. 
Asi que solo para ver quien tiene alguna idea, puedo usar de todo, no tengo restricciones, asi que cualquier opinion me seria de gran ayuda. gracias


----------



## Paloky (Feb 12, 2008)

A ver si eres capaz de hacer algo como esto   









Saludos.


----------



## METALLICA (Feb 12, 2008)

jajaja, si te da pereza armar el t-rex (a mi me daria mucha ) puedes intentar con un hexapodo, no se mucho de esos, tal vez alguien mas del foro


----------



## BUSHELL (Feb 12, 2008)

Apoyate en:
http://www.tecnotic.com/?q=node/175
Quiza te de alguna idea.


----------



## sayayin (Mar 5, 2008)

pues podrias hacerlo en lego pero con un microcontrolador pero si no te alcansa el dinero podrias armar la parte mecanica en balso y ponerle motore paso a paso o como0 puedas en cuanto a la automatizacion la podrias hacer con un pic mejor dicho podrias armas un robot con ofrma de araña


----------

